# Fridays at 11pm EST- Social Anxiety Zoom Meeting.



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I will set up a Social Anxiety Zoom Meeting on Fridays at 11pm EST.
We will just chat. You are not forced to speak up.

This is a safe place with nonjudgemental people in a relaxed setting. There is nothing to hide or feel ashamed about. We all understand each other and can sympathize. This group is to help people make friends, practice social skills, and have fun while doing events.

It’s okay if you don’t speak. It’s ok if you are nervous. Take the step forward to overcome it! Looking forward to sharing our stories and having a good time.

If you are interested, please message me or email me ([email protected]). I will send the zoom link.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I will have the first meeting this week! (7th night here, some people are 8th morning)


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Check the time!








World Clock & Time Converter


Effortless time conversion and world time. Schedule conference calls, webinars & online meetings, plan travel and track flight arrival time across time zones.




www.worldtimebuddy.com


----------



## Overheat (4 mo ago)

Can you directly send me a link? I'm trying to private message you, but this spam filter won't stop bothering me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Overheat, I sent you the link. Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I would be interested in the link thank you!


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

That Random Guy made this flyer. Thank you


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It was a really nice chat tonight!


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for coming. It was really nice talking with you. See you next week!


----------



## ashleyartsy (Dec 6, 2017)

About how many people usually join this? I might like to join in


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ashleyartsy said:


> About how many people usually join this? I might like to join in


I think 7 people, 4 or so people used mic/ video, a couple just used mic and a few of us used text chat with it. Mostly talked about how we've improved with our anxiety and what we are doing to help.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I also wanted to say thank you to everyone for joining. There were some interesting topics discussed and a lot of it was new for me so I definitely got something out of it. 🙂

Hoping more people can benefit from the sessions here and maybe even inspire others to hold their own sessions with other members maybe in their own time zones. Looking forward to more! 😁


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I will have a zoom meeting this week, too. Looking forward to seeing you guys!
Please write me if you have concerns or want the zoom link.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

We won't have a meeting today, but we are planning to have a meeting next week, on the 28th. Hope to talk with you then.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry, I have to cancel today.


----------



## sthorn4546 (2 mo ago)

SugarPush said:


> I will set up a Social Anxiety Zoom Meeting on Fridays at 11pm EST.
> We will just chat. You are not forced to speak up.
> 
> This is a safe place with nonjudgemental people in a relaxed setting. There is nothing to hide or feel ashamed about. We all understand each other and can sympathize. This group is to help people make friends, practice social skills, and have fun while doing events.
> ...


----------



## sthorn4546 (2 mo ago)

Hi I would love to partake in this. I just emailed you. Let me know please how I get started. Looking forward to it!


----------



## sthorn4546 (2 mo ago)

SugarPush said:


> I will set up a Social Anxiety Zoom Meeting on Fridays at 11pm EST.
> We will just chat. You are not forced to speak up.
> 
> This is a safe place with nonjudgemental people in a relaxed setting. There is nothing to hide or feel ashamed about. We all understand each other and can sympathize. This group is to help people make friends, practice social skills, and have fun while doing events.
> ...


Hi not sure I posted correctly. I am interested very much. Please let me know how I get started. Thanks!!


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't used this forum in a while, but your post interested me. I'll send you an email now.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I am doing the zoom this week, Nov.11


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I am sorry but I don't feel good tonight, so I cancel today's zoom. (Nov. 11)
Hope we can do it next week.


----------



## jsierra (2 mo ago)

I am very interested in any attending this group. Could you please message me the link for this Friday's (11/18) meeting? Thank you.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I will have a meeting tomorrow (11/18 Fri. 11pm EST). Looking forward to seeing you guys 

jsierra, I sent you the link.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I am nervous but looking forward to tonight/today's meeting


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

We won't have a meeting on 25th, but we will have a meeting on Dec.2nd at 11pm EST.
Please let me know if you need the zoom link.
Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I am sorry but I got Covid and don't feel good, so I will cancel today's meeting. I will try to do it next week, Dec 9.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

SugarPush said:


> I am sorry but I got Covid and don't feel good, so I will cancel today's meeting. I will try to do it next week, Dec 9.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

SugarPush said:


> I am sorry but I got Covid and don't feel good, so I will cancel today's meeting. I will try to do it next week, Dec 9.


Sorry to hear! Get some good rest!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I really need to work up the courage to join this and practice, as speaking in group meetings at work is something I have to increasingly do, and it almost always sends me into a panic.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I have to cancel the meeting today (Dec.9). I will let you know next meeting.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I just made a Facebook group for people with social anxiety to share their experiences and information. 
I will post the zoom meeting information there.

Please join this group! Looking forward to talking with you!
Shyness and Social Anxiety | Facebook

I hope we can help each other to overcome social anxiety and have a happy life.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Good news!
My friend who has a therapist license will lead the zoom meetings. He has social anxiety, so he understands people who have social anxiety.

The next meeting is this Friday (Jan 13) at 11pm EST.
If you don't have the zoom link, please join my meetup or message me directly.








Talk About Social Anxiety Over Zoom, Fri, Jan 13, 2023, 11:00 PM | Meetup


We talk about social anxiety. You can talk about how you are struggling with it or how you are trying to overcome it. This is just a casual chat. You are not forced to spea




www.meetup.com


----------

